# Help With Hitch Head Angle



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Reese Straight-Line and to get 5 links under tension I have to tilt the head all the way back. I know it is designed to do this but it still bothers me just looking at it. Is there anyone else who has the same problem? Is there any way to fix it? Havn't weighed it yet but I might not have enough weight on the front unless I go down to 4 links.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can change the weight of the bars. You have a smaller trailer so you were most likley sold low weight bars. What size bars do you have?


----------



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> You can change the weight of the bars. You have a smaller trailer so you were most likley sold low weight bars. What size bars do you have?


800


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2 on Andy's comment. When I had the 28RSDS and F150, I had 800 lb bars from the dealer. Once I loaded the trailer, I could not transfer enough weight forward. Upgraded to 1000 lb bars and everything worked great. Weight that tounge and figure out what size bars you need.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

X3 - I have 1000lb bars on my 23RS and my setup works great both on my old F150 and my new SuperDuty.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This is an ultra light weight 23 foot trailer. I bet the toungue weight is under 600lbs. I think your 800lb bars are perfect.

When you are hitched up, is the Tahoe level?

Are you happy with the ride?

And yep, you really need to go weigh it.

How many people are in the Tahoe and what sort of load is the Tahoe carrying when ready to camp, and without the trailer hooked up?

Can you give us a measurement at the front and rear fendewells with wd set up and then another measurement without wd set up? Do this next time you go camping, and when the Tahoe is all loaded and ready.

A tahoe has a very compliant and cushy suspension.. If you add bigger bars, you may lose many of the ride qualities.

1000lb bars on a 600lb tongue weight will cause much bounce and buck because the bars are fighting the rear suspension of the Tahoe. Now if the Tahoe is heavilly loaded, then maybe 1000lb bars would be ok, but you will still lose ride quality doing that.

If a bar is choosen close to the actual tongue weight, then a suspension helper is choosen to support extra weight from vehicle loading, you will still obtain a factory like ride.

Many buy the biggest bar and then use it to help pick up the rear of the tow vehicle, from vehicle loading along with distributing the hitch weight.

The bigger bars will cause the vehicle to ride rough and bounce alot. The bars used as a suspenion helper device are not meant to be used that way. The suspension cannot control a big spring bar either. This is why its common for a vehicle to have a rough ride when using a spring bar that is over powered for the actual tongue weight.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, should have checked those TT spec's

I'm with Carey on this one. Also, don't worry if you have your head tilted back and everything is working fine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Oh, should have checked those TT spec's
> 
> I'm with Carey on this one. Also, don't worry if you have your head tilted back and everything is working fine.


Sure that's all true, I knew it was a light weight trailer, I just tried to give him options. Depending on the TV loading the response curve of 1000 pound bars may be preferred to the 800 pound bars. I actually though he could have had 600 pound bars and that would have been an issue.

To the OP don't worry about the head tilt if the ride is good then you just used the adjustment that is built into the hitch. No harm no foul.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Oh, should have checked those TT spec's
> 
> I'm with Carey on this one. Also, don't worry if you have your head tilted back and everything is working fine.


Sure that's all true, I knew it was a light weight trailer, I just tried to give him options. Depending on the TV loading the response curve of 1000 pound bars may be preferred to the 800 pound bars. I actually though he could have had 600 pound bars and that would have been an issue.

To the OP don't worry about the head tilt if the ride is good then you just used the adjustment that is built into the hitch. No harm no foul.
[/quote]

No Andy, you were spot on. That was the first question needing answered, bar spec. I was just adding my thoughts, and I know my thoughts go against the general grain of the majority many times..

I am thinking this Tahoe may be loaded down pretty well, and Jeff might be trying to pick up the rear of the Tahoe by using the hitch physics.

But we dont know the rest of the story here and thats why I was asking all those questions. And you guys maybe right that 1000lb bars are needed.

I was just tossing what I know works out there for a scenario and Jeffs info. But being the truck driver that I am, sometimes it doesnt come out as friendly as I like. lol Sorry, Andy, wasnt pickin on ya..

I got to get off here and hit the road.. Just wanted to add my thougts that Jeff may need some spring helpers if the Tahoe might be loaded with the family and stuff..

Have a great day all.. Im going Tornado hunting in Kansas... Supposed to be a good day for tornadoes today.. I love wicked weather, so im heading accross Kansas instead of Nebraska..

I will shoot some movies if I see any nasty weather for you guys..

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I will shoot some movies if I see any nasty weather for you guys..
> 
> Carey


Try to get some pictures of flying monkeys or at least a flying cow.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I will shoot some movies if I see any nasty weather for you guys..
> 
> Carey


Try to get some pictures of flying monkeys or at least a flying cow.
[/quote]

Hopefully not a flying Dodge dually..

I figured if I waited till noon to leave home, Id hit western and central Ks, at about the perfect time to maybe see some swirlin clouds...









Carey


----------



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry I should have listed specs but was on my way to work this morning.

As I said I need to go weigh it to get better idea but dry weight of trailer is listed 4100. 
I don't carry much more than the normal pots pans, food, chairs, 1 bike and clothes. I do not carry water and dump tanks befor leaving. Weighed the tongue with the old bathroom scale method and came out with 460 lbs., so I moved everything I could to the front. I'm hoping its around 550-600 now.

In the TV just DW DS and sometimes a friend. Can't forget the 2 small dogs. Maybe a cooler, stocked with our favorite beverages, but thats all. Was always afraid of my weight limits. We travel pretty light.

Setup rides very well, no sway, even with all the trucks that wiz past on I-81.

Fenderwell heights not hooked up are 34.5 on front and 36.25 on rear.
Hooked up without WD bars on have 34.75 on front and 34.75 on rear.
Hooked up wth WD bars have 34.5 on front and 35.75 on rear.
Thats with 5 links and head tilted all the way back. Rides OK but I'm sure there is not enough weight on the front. If I drop to 3 or 4 links the bars are going to rub if I turn much at all.

Even if the weights are OK guess I'm just looking for reassurance that the head being tilted all the way doesn't matter. Just looks really funny. Have not seen anyone else with the same setup.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Oh, should have checked those TT spec's
> 
> I'm with Carey on this one. Also, don't worry if you have your head tilted back and everything is working fine.


Sure that's all true, I knew it was a light weight trailer, I just tried to give him options. Depending on the TV loading the response curve of 1000 pound bars may be preferred to the 800 pound bars. I actually though he could have had 600 pound bars and that would have been an issue.

To the OP don't worry about the head tilt if the ride is good then you just used the adjustment that is built into the hitch. No harm no foul.
[/quote]

And you guys maybe right that 1000lb bars are needed.

Carey
[/quote]

And all along there I was thinkin' that I was votin' for 800lb bars









-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Youve got to be real close on correct weight on the front. The measurements tell that. Id say your just about prefect. The hitch is designed to work just as well tilted up or back.. I do see people with the hitch head tilted back pretty often. The only thing you need to watch is getting the trailer taller than the truck. The ball connector could bind if coming out of a gas station or something. I always lay the head back a max of 90% to allow some extra room. I wouldnt worry about the links.. If this is working, than stick with it.

Maybe run over some scales and see what you got.

No tornados out here in Kansas today.. Just high dew points, and very hazey skys.. Oh well the wheat is beautiful this time of year. Its a mix of amber mixed with green.

Carey


----------

